# Chip Tunning Box



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

I was just looking at them and was unable to find much on how they improved MPG or performance.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

It's nice that u can unplug and go 100% stock


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I woudl be interested to see what others would experience, but I will never mod my car with a chip.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

There isn't much information on the site about what it does or how it does it. This is speculation on my part but if I had to guess I would think it is tricking the engine into dumping more fuel into it. I think the only true tune is one that remaps the ECU and this does not seem to do that. It may produce more power but I would bet money it comes at the cost of poor fuel economy. I would be skeptical of this. If you want a tune there are plenty of people in the UK and a couple in the states that can tune the EDC17 ECU but you will have to send it to them. It is encrypted and can't be updated through the OBDII port. Its too big a commitment for me. Everyone says they can remap your ECU and everyone says sorry when they screw it up and your car wont start.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Trifecta and Vtuner here in the states will send you a tune in an email and you upload it via laptop and special cable that you purchase when you buy your tune.. When you get the tune in the email they have instructions for you to download some software and what not onto your computer then you plug the cable into the OBDII port and the other end into the computers usb. Then regap the plugs and you are good to go.. Do some research on CruzeTalk under "Trifecta" it is a home run!!!!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Trifecta and Vtuner here in the states will send you a tune in an email and you upload it via laptop and special cable that you purchase when you buy your tune.. When you get the tune in the email they have instructions for you to download some software and what not onto your computer then you plug the cable into the OBDII port and the other end into the computers usb. Then regap the plugs and you are good to go.. Do some research on CruzeTalk under "Trifecta" it is a home run!!!!


That sounds great and all, but for some reason I can't find my spark plugs. 

Okay, I jest, but the OP link was specifically a box claiming it will tune the 2.0 diesel and we are in the diesel section of the forum.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

PanJet said:


> That sounds great and all, but for some reason I can't find my spark plugs.
> 
> Okay, I jest, but the OP link was specifically a box claiming it will tune the 2.0 diesel and we are in the diesel section of the forum.


I am looking at "active topics" and it doesn't show that its in the diesel section.. My bad


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

hmm I wouldn't. It feels too much like the 20hp "chips" sold on eBay.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to agree with Scott M in that this feels like a spoof the sensors before the ECU gets the data. Definitely not a long term way to increase power or performance.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Spark plugs ???? Whats a spark plug ?? I looked under my hood tonight and I could not find the Spark Plug ...May have to go to the dealer and ask them , Hey were are the Spark Plugs on this car just to see what happens ....ROTFLMAO


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Im not a diesel owner but you got me curious as to the results and impressions with this box. It appears similar to older hypertech/jet/superchips style tuner which plugs into the ecu/ecm. I googled the product and found some BMW and Merc forums where many diesel owners had ran the racechip tuning box with excellent results. Now remember if your in the US our diesel engine isnt indentical to the diesels found in foreign market cruzes nor is our diesel fuel the same, so this could cause some issues. However most users did report noticable gains in power and an increase or at least no decrease in economy. Take this with a grain of salt as i have no first hand experience with this company, however it appears many EU and AU market owners of various diesel makes and models had positive experiences with it.


----------

